# garage heat, what do you have?



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

I wanna buy somthing to heat my garage. its a 20x20 1 car with insulated walls and ceiling. i want somting that i can fire up and have it warm to work in, clean fish, clean deer, have partys ect. ive been looking at the mr. heater ventless wall heaters that run on nat. gas. the 20,000 BTU model. does anyone have one of these? do they heat up quick or is it slow to heat up. i thought i would be best off just having it run non stop at like 50 or 60 deg. then crank it when im gonna be out there. but after doing an energy calulator online it was saying about $4.50 per. day. to me thats to much to have runing all the time.so i figure that maybe i could just fire it up when like an hour before im gonna be using the garage. 
it sucks cuz the insurance companys are strict about wood stoves.does anyone know anything about what you gotta do to have it installed right so they will still insure your stuff? the only other option would be a salamander heater but i dont wanna have that running while were out there drinkin beer and stuff.what do you guys have and how much do you think it cost ya to run. thanks for input. 

Josh


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have one of those oil burning heaters with the fan exactly like my wifes great grandmother uses in her old farmhouse. It costs a lot to run, I can put 5 gallons of kerosene through it in a 12 hour day, but my garage is barely insulated in the walls, and not at all in the ceiling. I won't change, it's comfortable heat and I only use it a few days a month. If I were heating it more I wouldn;t be able to afford not changing it to a natural gas setup.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

You can go with a hanging unit heater like a Hot Dawg, Reznor, Sterling, whomever and it will heat the garage very well. You'll just need to have it vented, and you'll be able to control it with a t stat plus it will hang, so it doesn't take up any space on the floor or the walls.
Another option is a wall mount DIRECT VENT, don't go ventless. Just a matter of boring a hole in the side of the wall to vent and bring in fresh air with a concentric wall cap, so no nee to run a flue above the roof line. Also controlled with a tstat.
Yet another option is to hang an infrared heater tube. Nice heat, it will heat objects and not just the air. Also requires you to vent through either a side wall or through the roof. Also controlled with t stat. However, this option isn't recommended for a low ceiling due to the fact that it needs to be a certain distance away from a car or else it will damage the finish or any other painted surface. But, it will heat the space quickly.
Those would be my choices in that order. As far as how much it would cost, would depend on what you buy, how cold, so there is no way to shoot a ballpark number.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

What about an electric heater? I am looking at getting something like this for our cabin. That way I could have a neighbor just turn the breaker on when we are on the way up and have it warm by the time we get there.( 4 hours ) Then just maintain with the woodstove since that is our only heat source.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/[email protected]&state=MI&hotline=


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Dont buy the Mr.Buddy(the big one).Says that it Heats 400sq ft. Well it does do that but for me anyway it takes about three hours.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

tinmarine said:


> You can go with a hanging unit heater like a Hot Dawg, Reznor, Sterling, whomever and it will heat the garage very well. You'll just need to have it vented, and you'll be able to control it with a t stat plus it will hang, so it doesn't take up any space on the floor or the walls.
> Another option is a wall mount DIRECT VENT, don't go ventless. Just a matter of boring a hole in the side of the wall to vent and bring in fresh air with a concentric wall cap, so no nee to run a flue above the roof line. Also controlled with a tstat.
> Yet another option is to hang an infrared heater tube. Nice heat, it will heat objects and not just the air. Also requires you to vent through either a side wall or through the roof. Also controlled with t stat. However, this option isn't recommended for a low ceiling due to the fact that it needs to be a certain distance away from a car or else it will damage the finish or any other painted surface. But, it will heat the space quickly.
> Those would be my choices in that order. As far as how much it would cost, would depend on what you buy, how cold, so there is no way to shoot a ballpark number.


There's the best answer you'll get.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

onenationhere said:


> Dont buy the Mr.Buddy(the big one).Says that it Heats 400sq ft. Well it does do that but for me anyway it takes about three hours.


 Are you talking about the one that is plumbed right into the the nat. gas line, or the portable one? i can only imagine that it would take a while to heat up. would be awsome if i could find a used ceiling mounted heater. i know people who have them and they crank the heat.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

tinmarine said:


> You can go with a hanging unit heater like a Hot Dawg, Reznor, Sterling, whomever and it will heat the garage very well. You'll just need to have it vented, and you'll be able to control it with a t stat plus it will hang, so it doesn't take up any space on the floor or the walls.
> Another option is a wall mount DIRECT VENT, don't go ventless. Just a matter of boring a hole in the side of the wall to vent and bring in fresh air with a concentric wall cap, so no nee to run a flue above the roof line. Also controlled with a tstat.
> Yet another option is to hang an infrared heater tube. Nice heat, it will heat objects and not just the air. Also requires you to vent through either a side wall or through the roof. Also controlled with t stat. However, this option isn't recommended for a low ceiling due to the fact that it needs to be a certain distance away from a car or else it will damage the finish or any other painted surface. But, it will heat the space quickly.
> Those would be my choices in that order. As far as how much it would cost, would depend on what you buy, how cold, so there is no way to shoot a ballpark number.


 no go on the radiant, i have low ceilings. i wana go with the hanging one but for one i cant find any in like tsc, or home depot. were could you find one? i found them online but i wanna talk to someone who knows there s**t at the store before i buy.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

870 said:


> no go on the radiant, i have low ceilings. i wana go with the hanging one but for one i cant find any in like tsc, or home depot. were could you find one? i found them online but i wanna talk to someone who knows there s**t at the store before i buy.


The guy you replied to (tinmarine) is a Mechanical Contractor. I can assure you that he can help you.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 30,000 btu Hot Dawg hanging furnace, natural gas. Garage is 24x40, can turn heater on 15 minutes before I want to work and garage is nice and toasty. Bought unit online.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www3.modine.com/v2portal/pag...markets/building_HVAC/level_4_content_014.htm


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Michihunter said:


> The guy you replied to (tinmarine) is a Mechanical Contractor. I can assure you that he can help you.


 i figured,he had good info. im thinking instead of buying from a "home depot/menards" i should ask around to the guys i know who work in the biz, maybe somthin layin around there shop . i found some stuff on the net other than Mr. heater, and lookin at the price, i think you get what you pay for with mr. heater. im thinking mabye save some cash up and get somthing nice.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I use a woodburner. Easy to use and cheap, and just throw a few logs in when I need some heat out there.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I had an awesome garage at my old house in Redford. It was a 2.5 car with another door on the back wall on one side so you could drive right through. Anyway, it already came insulated, w/ 220 and its own service panel, and a mobile home heater already set up for propane. I couldn't tell you how long a tank of propane lasted but it seemed to last long enough to get from a few to several days worth of projects done, which was good enough for me. 

I miss that garage.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Going vent-less is a bad idea, it can kill you even if the UL label is present. If going gas, always get a vented heater. Even home gas furnaces that are 98% efficient get vented outdoors.

We used to use a kerosene wick heater indoors years ago,, we were living dangerously, and didnt know it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wood burner for me. 

I also have a propane heater that I might kick on first until the wood get going good.

I put a small box fan behind the wood burner to force the warm air around. Many times I'm just in a tee shirt working.


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)

870, I have a 30,000 btu Mr. Buddy Natural Gas Heater (bought at a TSC) in my 3 car garage. It heats up the garage realitively fast, I would say 30 minutes depending on how cold the garage is and how close you are to the heater. My heater is on one end of the garage and at level 1 the other end of the garage has a thermometer mounted on the wall and reads 60 - 65 degrees. This heater has a fan and thermostat. Only problem I currently have is that my garage is drywalled and painted white and near the heater it has colored the walls a slight yellow tinge. Other than that I love it.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there anything I can hook up to a gas line that I dont have to vent??


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

We seviced my snowmobile in a friends garage friday night. He has the hanging type heater and it was great. Hanging from the ceiling doesn't take up any floor space, no fumes or smell, fairly quiet, and it heated up pretty fast. Salamander heaters are terrible! They are very loud,smell terrible, and used in a confined space deplete the oxygen very quickly. Ventless wall heaters tend to heat the area around them well but not the other side of the room. You can't sit anything close to them either. Good luck with your choice, let us know what you get and how it works out.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

neeso1aj said:


> Is there anything I can hook up to a gas line that I dont have to vent??


Always vent, it is dangerous to breath carbon monoxide.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

When I bought the place I now have, It came with a 30X36 ft garage with 14 ft celing and a prophane furnace. Last year I had the furnace converted to natural gas and blew in insulation above the celing. I only run the furnace from late fall until spring but keep it about 40/45 degrees unless I am working out there. It has caused a sharp rise in my gas bill about $40 per month on a budjet billing but I think it is worth it to have my truck thawed out and a warm place to process deer.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

There's 3 of these at an upcoming auction (12/30/09). ProCom wall mounted radiant heater, natural gas, 30,000 BTU 








http://www.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=20730


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Wood burning stove or a pellet stove. Wood burner if you have a supply of wood, pellet if not.

If you hunt around on craigs list and Ebay you can find some great bargins. You can even find flue pipe which can be pricey


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a 20x25 insulated room in my 40x80 pole barn and just installed a 30,000 BTU direct vent propane wall furnace.. It heats the room in a matter of minutes.. I found it on Craigslist brand new for under $250 (new it is about $900).. You may also went to check on gas tank codes.. Up here if the tank is bigger than 100 gallons, it cant be within so many feet of the building or property line, which screwed me so I went with a 100gal tank and it sits right along side the building. I would of preferred to have a electronic ignition on mine so the pilot light isnt going when not in use but for the price, I couldnt pass it up..


CB


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

What about the question on the insurance companys and wood stoves? Any knowledge on that. Good post.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

jampg said:


> What about the question on the insurance companys and wood stoves? Any knowledge on that. Good post.


My insurance wants $100 more a year. Call them first before you go the route of a wood stove. You might have to jump through some hoops.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

A friend of mine is a heating and cooling contractor, I just told him to keep an eye out for a furnace he was replacing that wasnt shot, from a house. He called me a couple days later and dropped one off, i just ran a gas line to the garage, hooked it up, vented it outside, and it works like a champ. Had a propane torpedo heater, but was just to noisey for my liking, and I didnt like the fumes.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you have anything that you don't care to get rust on, don't go with a ventless heater. They burn dry, and as a side product of combustion, they create water vapor. 

I used a torpedo style propane heater for a year on and off, and it rusted the crap out of my lathe and mill. I then used a corn stove for a year and it worked pretty good. Right now I've got a wood stove that seems to work good, startup cost is high if you are going to do it right. 

I am non-insured in my garage due to the wood stove, but if they saw what I had in there following a fire with the best of heaters they would refuse to pay out anyway.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The "Fun Governor" accusses me of being spoiled rotten because my garage is insulated, drywalled, painted, floor coated, air conditioned, and heated. There are afew built in nice touches also. So, I have to point out that the A/C is just a window unit and the heat is a kerosene space heater and if I didn't have those she wouldn't be getting her pet projects done.:evil: I will admit that I do intend to put in a ceiling mounted forced air unit someday soon. FRANK


----------



## itchyscratchpad (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a 60k natural gas, Modine Hot Dawg in a box, waiting to be installed in my 2.5 car attached garage. All the venting mat'l acquired and the gas line is ready to connect. Haven't got around to installing it as planned. If anyone wants to make a couple bucks and help me out PM me.


----------

